# Ambulance code A0998



## amserianni (Jun 22, 2014)

Just wondering if this code requires any modifiers.  I have seen it billed with RR modifier and no mileage.  I think this would be incorrect because RR would be from one residence to another.  The definition of the code is "Ambulance response and treatment, no transport"  So I believe would describe when an ambulance arrives to a scene and provides service and releases without transport.  Just looking for some other input on this.  

Thank you,
Adam


----------



## aaron.lucas (Jun 24, 2014)

You could actually report -RR if the ambulance is responding to a patient's residence.  If you look in the beginning of the transportation section in HCPCS there is a brief guideline about modifiers for ambulance services, and the modifiers are basically two characters that represent origin and destination.  R means residience, hence -RR.  Another option would be -SS, since S means Scene.  And yes you would not report mileage because they are not transporting.  Hope that helps.


----------



## tmhgotjss (Jun 20, 2016)

*HCPCS A0998 Question*

Can anyone tell me what the HCPCS fee schedule amount would be for A0998?  Also, is this code payable for commercial insurance carriers?


----------

